# Infertility Support Blog



## ColeyHay (Apr 7, 2013)

For anyone seeking support for infertility, I started a Blog to track my trials and tribulations of trying to get pregnant despite my diagnosis of Premature Ovarian Failure and Diminished Ovarian Reserve. It is in hopes of finding inspiration, but even more so to provide encouragement to those struggling with the same terrible condition (or any type of infertility!) and let them know you are not alone. <3

http://one-in-ten-million.blogspot.com


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

You're blog is really good! Really hope hinges work out for you xx


----------



## Hopeful-Butterfly (Apr 9, 2013)

Your blog is a brilliant idea. A little tip too. If it is something that interests you. Have a look for an infertility support group near you. I have just set one up in wirral and there is a lot of interest and there is quite a few groups accross the country. Its good if you don't have many people who you can speak openly about it too or if you just want to get to know people who are in a similar situation to yourself.


----------

